
Ask HN: Are you a licensed or Professional Engineer? - kejaed
In different jurisdictions it can mean different things, but if you went through an Engineering program in university, did you continue to get your professional practice licence or equivalent? Has it ever helped, or hurt?
======
kejaed
While I've never used my P.Eng. stamp, I've my Licence from the Association of
Professional Engineers Ontario since 2009. It hasn't really helped or hurt so
far, but I do like the feeling of having it, "I'm a professional!" There have
been some government jobs I've qualified for that have required a licence, so
there's always that reason to hold on to it.

